# Springtime Fishing Galveston Bay



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Trout fishing is producing scores of big specks in the 3-8lb class across the bay. Some of the best catches are coming from topwater plugs even mid day. I have had good boxes while drifting shell reefs in 4-6 ft of water throwing a variety of soft plastics. We have been catching more reds out of the boat, but the quality of trout goes up when you hop out in the shallows. I also ran a trip last Sunday with a couple kiddos that just wanted to fight a big fish, and we had a blast fighting some huge bull reds at the jetty what a great day! After this front passes through the fishing is going to be on once again. You can reach me at 832-385-2012 for any questions on a Galveston Bay fishing charter thanks.


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Sunday just opened up for me it's going to be beautiful weather and good fishing. Ill cut ya a deal since its last minute just mention 2cool.


----------

